# Game 57: Celtics (23-33) at Heat (36-20)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

at 

The Boston Celtics play the Miami Heatat the TD Banknorth Garden on Wednesday, March 1st, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by







.

The Miami Heat's last game was against the Toronto Raptors







, *W*, 101-94 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Los Angeles Lakers







, *W*, 112-111* (*boxscore*)*.

The Boston Celtics' last game against the Miami Heat







, *L*, 98-114* (*boxscore*)*.

The Miami Heat are hot (pun intended ) They have won their last six games and are looking to make it seven against a Celtics team that has won their last two games (3-2 in their last five). The Celtics are 16-12 playing at the fake Garden and the Heat are an impressive 15-14 away from Miami. The Heatscore 100.5 points per game and give up 96.2 points per game. The Celtics score 98 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

The Celtics play the Heat twice more in the rest of the regular season.
  
The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
 <center>​ 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Miami *Heat *Forum *Game *Thread** !*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

my brother's going to the game...

oh yeah, and i think Miami wins.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*

vBookie Rules of BBB.net

*Like vBookie? Remind others to play. Like BBB.net Board? Invite a friend.*


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*

wow this is easy money


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

we're going to get killed in the paint. maybe this will put gomes to the test


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't count the Celtics out in this one...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Don't count the Celtics out in this one...


Please tell me you're writing an article and are being paid big money.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*



DWest Superstar said:


> wow this is easy money


It is? Why don't you bet then? 

If you lose, I'll match every single uCash point.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*



aquaitious said:


> It is? Why don't you bet then?
> 
> If you lose, I'll match every single uCash point.


IDC about U-Cash so I'll throw it all down


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*

I put all my uCash on the Celtics. 

I expect to be reimbursed if I lose


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*



Lanteri said:


> I put all my uCash on the Celtics.
> 
> I expect to be reimbursed if I lose


I'm not sure if I'll have enough...oh wait:

Welcome to the bank. You currently have 132600000.04 points in the bank, last updated on Yesterday at 10:36 PM. You currently have 30.58 points in your pocket.
http://ushop.php?do=a&aid=10&step=5


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Al is playing tonight, Perk will be out for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I knew Al would come back first.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes with a nice baseline drive; upfake; and lay in.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Just shoot the lights out, and hope to God it goes in...That's my philosophy for this game...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lol, Shaq's...big


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

As LaFrentz hits a three-point shot:

"Pick and pop for LaFrentz. _All_ night long!"

Have you watched Raef this season at all, Tommy?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I wonder how Mike feels presenting Chris Brown lol.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*stands up and claps*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *stands up and claps*


I can imagine...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Al > Mourning


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Do they ever call traveling on Wade, or is he allowed to walk all the way across the paint with no consequences?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Raef just got blocked HARD by Shaq. It was hilarious.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I bet Mike and Tommy are closer then buttcheeks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Belichick is in the house...let's hope they throw Glen out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I find it depressing that even with Al Jefferson, Michael Olowokandi, Ryan Gomes, and Raef LaFrentz (all better players), Brian Scalabrine still gets a lot of minutes.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> I find it depressing that even with Al Jefferson, Michael Olowokandi, Ryan Gomes, and Raef LaFrentz (all better players), Brian Scalabrine still gets a lot of minutes.




u think it might be management trying to justify that horrible signing with some actual playing time?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No, I think Doc is an idiot though I wouldn't put it past Danny to attempt something like that. Not that I dislike him or anything, it just seems he needs to explain his signing of Scalabrine in any way possible. The thing he doesn't realise though, if he is actually doing this, is that the fan's perception of Scalabrine plummets with every game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

trust me my perception of scalabrine cant possibly go any lower


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hes still got it :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

DWEST BABY

Any new inductee's to the support crew? :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> DWEST BABY
> 
> Any new inductee's to the support crew? :biggrin:


I'd like to...aquaitious not Aquaitious.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

FIRE DOC NOW

GOMES IS THE MAN.

Antoine again...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Holy ****, DELONTE.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte is a stud.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, Raef can't get a break. Everyones taking head shots at him...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

**** Antoine Walker...


AWF, take me out the group, NOW!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lololol

How many shots did Toine miss? Yet he still may be the reason for the Heat's win...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> lololol
> 
> How many shots did Toine miss? Yet he still may be the reason for the Heat's win...


No.

If the Heat win it will be because the Celtics couldn't rebound/handle the loose balls in the last 3 minutes. The bounces just aren't going their way on their own end.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*



DWest Superstar said:


> wow this is easy money


Wasn't so easy, eh?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Games for 03/01/06 @ 7 PM EST*



> eh?


You lot are just a regular group of Canucks.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> lololol
> 
> How many shots did Toine miss? Yet he still may be the reason for the Heat's win...




5-11 

13 pts

4 rebs

3 stls


DEFINITELY the reason for the heats win....13 points all in the 4th quarter


Mike: "Antoine hits a big shot, as hes done SO many times in this building..."


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Well...

I was at this game. 'Toint for 3 quaters was junk. Crap. Zero. Then of course at the end he hits a couple big shots to seal the deal. Why'd it have to be him? 

However as big as his shot were it's not why we lost. It was rebounds. Specifically offensive bounds. 

But we hung in there with one of the big boys of the East and gave them a legit run. If we had a fully healthy AJ (who still looked nice in limited minutes) and a healthy Perks...who knows.

If was a fun night at a packed Garden. A W would have been better but it was a fun night.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

our d down the stretch sucked bad


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> A W would have been better but it was a fun night.




what r u talking about???...AW couldnt have been better down the stretch :wink:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

**** GEORGE STEINBRENNER AND ALL THE YANKMEES!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Enough of your Yankee hating. Keep it in the OT threads. THis town is full of enough baseball. At least here we get some Boston fans that follow hoops.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

**** THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry, i'm in a pretty bad mood at the moment...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I doubted Gomes going into this, but I'll take that back. Tonie and Shandon were huge for the Heat in this win.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Shandon was hot. There's a lot of weapons on that team. And someone has to be open with all the souble teams. Shandon hit his open shots.


----------

